# Another Stick Shooter...



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If everybody jumped off a bridge would I do it too?
Probably not, but with the rash of Stickshooters being made I had to give it a shot. I used a stick (obviously) of oak, two 107 rubberbands and a Trumark pouch.







True enough, it was easy to make. Easy to shoot? For me, not so much.
I ran through maybe 50 shots and I bet 30 of them didn't even hit the catchbox. They went up, down and to all sides. Totally unpredictable. I hit a hanging can all of three times and that was just by luck. I really wanted this to work! I tried a higher grip, a lower grip, twist the pouch, don't twist the pouch, aim, try to "feel" the shot instinctive style, flip a little, flip a lot, don't flip at all.. Everything I could think of to get the shot to go where I wanted. Nothing worked. I would have done more damage to the target by putting the 3/8" ball in my mouth and spitting it over there! After that I grabbed my Tex Shooter to cleanse the pallet. A quick five for five on the can and all was right with the world again.
I'm glad there's new ideas coming all the time and the stick shooter is surely an innovation, but at least for me, the fork is not yet "obsolete".


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha.... that is REALLY good to hear M.J.!!!! For the last few days I've been wondering if I need to start cutting "sticks" instead of "forks"!!!!














Still.... I wonder if a "Pinkie Hole" in the stick would help??? Hehe


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmmm...??









Im guessing here, but i have tried this with heavier bands (4 layers TB Gold) and shot 15mm steel balls all day long with no worries. So the problem could be that the bands you are using don't have enough forward force to automatically flip the stick on release.

I also experienced similar problems during experimentation with small ammo, and i came to the conclusion that heavier ammo ie. .44 .50 lead and 15mm steel leave the pouch more cleanly, resulting in consistantly accurate shots out to 12m!!

My advice would be keep experimenting and be safe wear a flak jacket, goggles and helmet


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Hahaha.... that is REALLY good to hear M.J.!!!! For the last few days I've been wondering if I need to start cutting "sticks" instead of "forks"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure if you started making banded sticks they would be the best, Perry! I'm pretty sure you're safe for now though.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried making one a few weeks back myself before the fever took hold, not for me at all, I'll stick to my forks.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Perry=I believe your'e safe, I figger sombody will get a hex nut to do a 180, and mebbe catch em in the head,(HOPE NOT THO) Nope don't look like a safe thing to the geezer, Just gimme a fork O' some kind, and do like them pinkie holes, been shootin some kind o forks for 62 yr or so, gonna stick with a FORK (my unsolicited GEEZER opinion) MINE!!!











A+ Slingshots said:


> Hahaha.... that is REALLY good to hear M.J.!!!! For the last few days I've been wondering if I need to start cutting "sticks" instead of "forks"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Like I stated in another thread I cannot imagine the accuracy matching a traditional fork. However I still would like to try it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

How about making slingshot with this


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

aamj50 said:


> Hahaha.... that is REALLY good to hear M.J.!!!! For the last few days I've been wondering if I need to start cutting "sticks" instead of "forks"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure if you started making banded sticks they would be the best, Perry! I'm pretty sure you're safe for now though.
[/quote]

Thanks my friend, you are very kind!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

[quote name='Bugar' timestamp='1296183308' post='52301']
Perry=I believe your'e safe, I figger sombody will get a hex nut to do a 180, and mebbe catch em in the head,(HOPE NOT THO) Nope don't look like a safe thing to the geezer, Just gimme a fork O' some kind, and do like them pinkie holes, been shootin some kind o forks for 62 yr or so, gonna stick with a FORK (my unsolicited GEEZER opinion) MINE!!!








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hope so Bugar!!! *A+ Stickshots* just doesn't have quite the same ring to it!!!







:lol: But hey, I say give the people what they want..... within reason.










Oh well.... I still have some old fashioned, dumb ole FORKS for sale







.... if anyone want's em.








I guess I could cut my frames in half and start selling the *first Ergo Stick Shot*!!!







:lol:









Now I hope everyone knows I kidding, I'm not bitter.... really I'm not..... seriously......I may just go make me a STICK right now!!!!


----------



## Fin (Jan 2, 2011)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Perry=I believe your'e safe, I figger sombody will get a hex nut to do a 180, and mebbe catch em in the head,(HOPE NOT THO) Nope don't look like a safe thing to the geezer, Just gimme a fork O' some kind, and do like them pinkie holes, been shootin some kind o forks for 62 yr or so, gonna stick with a FORK (my unsolicited GEEZER opinion) MINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so Bugar!!! *A+ Stickshots* just doesn't have quite the same ring to it!!!







:lol: But hey, I say give the people what they want..... within reason.









Oh well.... I still have some old fashioned, dumb ole FORKS for sale







.... if anyone want's em.








I guess I could cut my frames in half and start selling the *first Ergo Stick Shot*!!!







:lol:









Now I hope everyone knows I kidding, I'm not bitter.... really I'm not..... seriously......I may just go make me a STICK right now!!!!















[/quote]
Does this mean that you're at least intrigued Perry?









Seriously - with craftsman like you and Joerg conducting a bit of R&D on this the results could be interesting.

As soon as I saw Joergs original I had in mind a hollowed stick with a screw cap base that was a combination stickshot/ handline for an all in one, pocketable, survival hunting tool.

The hollow could contain ammunition, fishing tackle or a combination of both.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Fin said:


> Perry=I believe your'e safe, I figger sombody will get a hex nut to do a 180, and mebbe catch em in the head,(HOPE NOT THO) Nope don't look like a safe thing to the geezer, Just gimme a fork O' some kind, and do like them pinkie holes, been shootin some kind o forks for 62 yr or so, gonna stick with a FORK (my unsolicited GEEZER opinion) MINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so Bugar!!! *A+ Stickshots* just doesn't have quite the same ring to it!!!







:lol: But hey, I say give the people what they want..... within reason.









Oh well.... I still have some old fashioned, dumb ole FORKS for sale







.... if anyone want's em.








I guess I could cut my frames in half and start selling the *first Ergo Stick Shot*!!!







:lol:









Now I hope everyone knows I kidding, I'm not bitter.... really I'm not..... seriously......I may just go make me a STICK right now!!!!















[/quote]
Does this mean that you're at least intrigued Perry?









Seriously - with craftsman like you and Joerg conducting a bit of R&D on this the results could be interesting.

As soon as I saw Joergs original I had in mind a hollowed stick with a screw cap base that was a combination stickshot/ handline for an all in one, pocketable, survival hunting tool.

The hollow could contain ammunition, fishing tackle or a combination of both.
[/quote]

Fin, It is absolutely an intriguing concept!!! I would say if people can get accuracy shooting them with the same degree of proficiency of a forked frame, then why not. You are right, it might very well be the beginning of making the ultimate pocket survival kit. Plus.... it's just kind of neat that it even works at all!!!! That's a definite Cool factor!!!


----------

